# Discussion for Fall quilt block swap



## Belfrybat

I decided to start a discussion thread on the upcoming Fall swap. The results of the poll we took last fall were that this swap would be flannel adult blocks in fall colours. Not baby colours. 

Angie has said she won't be participating in this swap which is why I'm starting the ball rolling. I don't care for flannel so I won't be participating either but I am willing to post the start-up thread as I have the script saved on my computer -- I just have to change dates/ colours, etc. 

So... please discuss among yourselves and I'll follow along. If you'd rather I not post the start-up thread, then let me know. I'll be glad to bow out in favour of those who are actually going to do this swap.


----------



## COSunflower

I am in for a Fall swap and I would say that it doesn't need to be flannel. I would like to make a Fall table runner this year so regular Fall fabric is OK if that is preferred by people. I do have plenty of reg. Fall fabric in my stash.


----------



## Meima6

I'm in for whatever. Just let me know.


----------



## Meima6

Looks a little lean.....


----------



## MoBookworm1957

fall table runner with regular fall fabric sounds good.
I can handle a table runner with everything that is going on.


----------



## Belfrybat

Just thought I'd bump this up in case folks didn't see it. If we don't use flannel, I'll play as I have plenty of fall fabric.


----------



## AngieM2

I'm dropping in, great that this discussion was started. What about just regular fall colored fabrics in a nice nine patch, or modified nine patch? (where you make 5 inches sized 9 block, cut in fourths and then resew to make a more complicated design.).

Or something woodsey. If it is a smaller swap than last time, I'll jump in to help the group have some fun. I'll even try to post often. 

I would say that if someone just disappeared from last swap, they should not be allowed in this one. Usually issues take a little while to get over. If someone was just late, I think they should play if they want to.


----------



## COSunflower

A table runner wouldn't take very many blocks so if less people joined in that would be OK I would think??? Angie, could you explain the modified 9 patch a little more? Do you have a pic or drawing of one? It sounds interesting!


----------



## Belfrybat

Not Angie, but I think she might be talking about what is often called a disappearing nine patch. It is my favourite block and many of you have one from previous swaps. Here's a good tute:


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are two quilts I made from the D9P pattern:


----------



## AngieM2

Yes, disappearing 9 patch. The name didn't come to me. Those are nice quilts. 

One other thing, we usually would choose 2 to 4 colors and coordinate with embroidery floss numbers, or lately names of colors from 64 box of crayons. The purpose was so all blocks would have one or all colors in blocks so they would definitely coordinate when put together.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

AngieM2 said:


> I'm dropping in, great that this discussion was started. What about just regular fall colored fabrics in a nice nine patch, or modified nine patch? (where you make 5 inches sized 9 block, cut in fourths and then resew to make a more complicated design.).
> 
> Or something woodsey. If it is a smaller swap than last time, I'll jump in to help the group have some fun. I'll even try to post often.
> 
> I would say that if someone just disappeared from last swap, they should not be allowed in this one. Usually issues take a little while to get over. If someone was just late, I think they should play if they want to.


not doing anything with group. on my own for a while.


----------



## Meima6

I'm in. Just need specifics. Woodsy fall would be nice.


----------



## COSunflower

I REALLY like that pattern and get it now with seeing it and the tutorial. Thanks Belfry!!! Im in  what would woodsy fall look like? I have alot of fall fabric and am hoping not to have to buy any.


----------



## Meima6

So, what is our count now? 4? That could be a runner or wallhanging. How will the pattern play out in a runner or wallhanging?


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima - Probably 5 as I think Maxine will play. I've only used the pattern in a tablerunner where the blocks have all the same fabric. It does make up nicely. 
Another way to do this swap is for each of us to make the nine patches from 5" charm squares, cut in quarters and then not assembled back into a larger block. That way the blocks can be put together in many different ways and the fabrics scattered throughout. If we do it this way, I'd suggest we all use the same center block colour. See this tute by Jenny Doan for a scrappy look:





I really prefer swaps where we've all used the same colours, but the group didn't want to do that for the last two. So I vote for getting back to three or four colours so the blocks will harmonize better. If we are using crayons, then my suggestion is chestnut, green, red-orange, and dandelion. With a solid or marble dark brown in the center (no dark brown crayon in the 64 box). And no muslin -- sorry but just not a fan of putting rich colours with muslin.

I like the idea of woodsy fall -- which to me means no pumpkins, scarecrows or turkeys, but all nature-type fabrics such as trees and leaves.


----------



## AngieM2

Here are some fabrics I have and are posting for color suggestions.





































All the prints seem to have that Autumn rust color and some of that green. 

These are posted to give all some ideas of colors.

Also if only 5 or 6 decide to participate we could do 2 for each as long as total would be 12 or under.


----------



## Belfrybat

Angie -- great! They all have some of the crayon colours I suggested in them. I love that first one and really think that should be our model "colour pattern"!

I agree about doing two as long as we keep the total 12 or less (plus a hostess block).


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are some fabrics I pulled that harmonize with Angie's. Oops! They are in reverse order.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh gosh!!! I hope that I can find some fabrics like this here!!! I will go to JoAnn's and Walmart (our only fabric stores) and look tomorrow morning. Instead of cutting the 9 patch blocks before we send them I think we should just send the 9 patch blocks and then the person can cut their own at home. I also think that 2 blocks for each would be doable as long as there are less than 12 to make.


----------



## AngieM2

So if we make x number if 9 patch blocks made with 5 inch sized squares, then when each gets them they can to the cross cuts down the middle and arrange into new disappearing 9 patch blocks and assemble as they see fit. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'd be happier if we cut before sending and square up the blocks to 7", but I'll go along with whatever you all decide. But can we please agree that the center block will be very dark brown? Otherwise, there will not be a unifying element in the resulting piece.


----------



## Meima6

I like the idea of the center block brown but sending the nine patch and letting folks do their own cuts. I also like the idea of sending double the number of blocks.


----------



## COSunflower

Angie, is it 5" BEFORE being sewn? Or 5" AFTER??? Sorry if this is a stupid question but it just occurred to me that I better ask...LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

I DO have some dark brown for the center!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I can get dark brown for center. 5 inches before sewing the 9 blocks together. The video in above post may verify that, but I will double check and post the findings.


----------



## COSunflower

I just ordered fall fabric from JoAnn's that will work with the chosen theme and should be able to pick it up tomorrow from our local store.  So I guess I'm ready when we decide when to start.


----------



## Meima6

I changed my mind, cutting and squaring up before sending is good...saves time for the recipient! 

(Its a new block for me, and I am chicken! But, I will step up.)


----------



## COSunflower

Just got a message that my fabric is ready for pick up at JoAnns!!!! I will be headed to town! (5 mi. away in the next town south) The reason I think that we should cut our own is that we each may do it differently and at different levels of perfection....I'm not the best at cutting and squaring.....just to let you know....LOL!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

We can decide on any size, but if we cut 5" squares before sewing, the resulting block ends up being 13-1/2". If we want to try to keep with our customary 12-1/2" square, then we need to start with 4-3/4" and sew full 1/4" seams, not scant. The actual measurement is 4.70", which is impossible to measure. 

But --* I vote for 5" squares.*


----------



## COSunflower

I vote for 5" squares too!!! That's what they use in the videos. I just discovered what I THOUGHT was dark brown in the evening is ACTUALLY maroon in the light of day!!! Guess I better go back thru my fabrics again or it is off to JoAnn's again in the am!!!  On another note though, the fabrics that I ordered online last night and picked up today are really pretty!  How many of us are going to do this? Anyone have a good guess yet?


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Just got a message that my fabric is ready for pick up at JoAnns!!!! I will be headed to town! (5 mi. away in the next town south) The reason I think that we should cut our own is that we each may do it differently and at different levels of perfection....I'm not the best at cutting and squaring.....just to let you know....LOL!!!


i totally understand!


----------



## Meima6

5" sounds less complicated. Good for simple folks like me.


----------



## Meima6

I actually have a good feeling about this! It has already been fun, and we haven't even started.


----------



## COSunflower

Another question....is the middle block supposed to be a SOLID brown???


----------



## Meima6

After watching the videos, I can understand not sewing the block back together after cutting it apart. There are so many different options of reconstructing according to personal preference. So, I am fine with any decision, just waiting for final instructions.


----------



## Belfrybat

Stepping in where angels fear to tread:

5" squares in woodsy autumn colours (see above pics) with dark brown (either solid or marble) in the center
Cut in fourths and squared to 7". NOT sewn back together into a large square
Two blocks apiece -- hopefully with at least one different fabric in each block (for variety since we have so few participants).

Participants I've counted so far:
Angie
Meima
CO Sunflower
Belfrybat

I've PMed Maxine but haven't heard back as I hoped she would participate. 

I think if someone is really opposed to cutting in fourths and squaring the smaller squares, that would be acceptable. But IMO getting the smaller ones all ready to sew together would be nicer.

ETA: This is a really simple block so how about setting a deadline for Friday November 17th. My experience on this board is it really doesn't matter how close or far away the deadline is, some of us wait until the last minute or even beyond (and that isn't a criticism -- just a fact).


----------



## COSunflower

I will square up my big block but not cut it into fourths and then square again. I'm afraid that I wouldn't do a very good job. If our deadline is Nov. 17, Fall will just about BE OVER!!! Simple 9 patches are quick to make and if only 4 or 5 of us are doing it being as it is just the middle of Sept. NOW - Let's move the deadline back to OCTOBER 17th!!! If we cut and square up our own when we get them it will go faster too. We just have to get the 9 patch done and sent. I really want to use my table runner THIS YEAR!!! LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Another thought also... because the 9 patch blocks are going to be so pretty in their own right, after seeing them, we may not WANT to cut them up and do the Disappearing 9 Patch pattern - perhaps just leave them as a patchwork runner.... That would be pretty also.


----------



## maxine

I would like to play but only if we don't cut them before sending.. I'd rather cut my own.. also agree with two blocks for each participant instead of only one.. and dark brown for the middle is cool too.. whew.. 

As for deadline date, I agree with CoSunflower., October 17th. I am planning on leaving Oregon the end of Oct or first part of November for the winter.. we are going to Arizona for most of the winter so I'd very much like to receive my blocks before I leave.. so I can work on them while I'm away..

Now to go check my stash.. Will await the final decisions & instructions.


----------



## COSunflower

Lucky girl!!! Getting to stay WARM this winter!!! I need to go to town and buy some dark brown tomorrow and get started!!! My other fabrics are washed and ready!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Found dark brown cotton fabric at Walmart - YAY!!! Also got some more thread while I was there. They always have Coats white and black thread for $1 at the cutting station here. The fabric will be headed for the wash next and will start cutting out my squares. Have we decided on a Hostess and how many are participating yet? Let's get started girls!!! Times awastin!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

I"m disappointed we are not cutting the squares, but will go along with the majority. I chose the later date because we still aren't finished with the summer swap. If you remember, I wanted an earlier ending date on that so as not to bump into the fall swap but was overruled. October 17th is a Tuesday which to me seems like an odd day to end the swap. How about Friday, October 20th? That is two months before the end of fall. No one has offered to be hostess, so I'll post the sign-up thread with "TBA" under the hostess name. I'll post tomorrow unless you are not happy with the above.


----------



## Meima6

Okay...processing...processing... 
5" squares, simple 9 patch
two blocks
Brown center, woodsy prints with some variety between the two blocks
deadline Oct. 17*
uncut*

Consensus on three out of five already. We are good at this consensus thing!!
I'm getting started!  It is no problem to be finished early and the last step would be the cut, anyway.
(This is fun!)


----------



## Meima6

I am sewing for five + hostess. also not a problem to add more with a nine patch.


----------



## COSunflower

Alot of people start decorating for Christmas the day after Thanksgiving so using Oct. 17th as a cut-off date lets us use it BEFORE Halloween and then the 3 weeks until Thanksgiving. I am willing to be Hostess if no one else wants to. I am going to do as Meima and make two 9 patches for 5 people and can always add to it if someone else wants to join in. I know that Maxine is leaving in October for Arizona so we want to make sure that she gets her blocks before she goes!!! This swap is going to be so easy with the 9 patches that we may all be done with them BEFORE Oct. 17th - that would be great too as then we can use them longer in October. I'm getting started TODAY!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Also, Maxine has all of the summer blocks and is mailing them out on Monday so we should get them this coming week so are not overlapping the summer blocks.


----------



## Jlynnp

Sure with I could play this time around but just not able to.


----------



## COSunflower

I wish you could too Janet!!!! We will miss you!!! Maybe you can join in on our winter swap if we have one.


----------



## Meima6

Yay! I will be watching for my squishie!


----------



## Belfrybat

I've posted the sign-up thread. I only have a few hours to edit it, so please let me know if any changes need making. I left it open to cut or not cut as the individual wishes. Hopefully that will satisfy everyone.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/2017-fall-quilt-block-swap.565677/


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Belfrybat for getting this ball rolling!!! You're AWESOME!!!


----------



## maxine

Belfry IS awesome ! Thank you for the leeway on cutting the blocks or not.. need to get the dark brown fabric, but have my other Fall fabric ready to go.. see you at the swap !!


----------

